# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Siria, Shijat dhe Jehudet - Enis Rama

## faruk9

Te nderuar moderatore te forumit Bektashi, sic e vereni edhe juve, problemin qe hasin muslimanet me forumin musliman e okupuar nga wehabit, jo rralle edhe une hasi ne ato pengesa, bile me abuzime cnjerzore, ndaj ju drejtova juve te ma pranoni ate postim te debuar nga forumi i permendur(!?).  
Ju faleminderit per mirekuptim.

Postimi i larguar (2 here):   Pasi qe nuk e dije cili nga ju (G...,F...apo tjtri?) e keni larguar postimit tim qe me (17/02/2012), ju drejtohem shkurt shqip pa ofendime; vertet jeni shume large te ngurte-te cunguar, larg cdo norme islame! Zoti ne Suren Huxhurat aje 13 thot: O ju njerëz, vërtet Ne ju krijuam juve prej një mashkulli dhe një femre, ju bëmë popuj e fise që të njiheni ndërmjet vete,... (49-13). Une kuptoje se juve me te vertete jeni duke e treguar nje perberje te paaftesise!!! Sidoqoft, tekstin e njejte e dergoje per se dyti here me disa plotesime:  

Disa reshta per:  Vista & Enis Rama:

Shiitet nuk kane tepruar ne lidhje me shprehjen e dashurise ndaj Aliut a.s., . Shiitet e mbajne Aliun a.s., dhe pasardhesit e tij ne ate pozite te cilen ia ka caktuar Hz Resulullahu s.a.a., . Shiitet besojn se ata jane trashegimtaret dhe kalifet e Hz Resulullahut s.a.a. . Asnje Shiit i medhebit Xhaferi (12 Imamesh) nuk ka besuar as ne hyjnine as ne profetesine e tyre. Jane te pabaza fjalet e disa te devijuarve te cilet thone se Shiitet e mbajne Aliun a.s., si Zot dhe besojne ne shenjterine hyjnore te tij, keto jane pohime te paverteta.
Cfare faji mund te kene Shiitet nese e done Ehli Bejtin me nje dashuri te sinqerte dhe te pranueshme? Allahu ne Kuran thote: Thuaj: Unë nuk kërkoj prej jush ndonjë shpërblim për thirrjen time, vetëm se respektin e dashurinë ndaj të afërmve të mijë (Shura, 23)

Ne kete ajet permendet shprehja meveddet, qe e ka kuptimin e dashurise me te forte sesa dashuria e thjeshte. Në lidhje me dashurine ndaj Ehli Bejtit, Shafiu ka thene: O Ehli Bejti i Resulullahut, dashuria ndaj jush eshte bere obligim ne Kuran nga ana e Allahut. Sa per madheshtine dhe fisnikerine tuaj mjafton te themi se nuk pranohet namazi i atij qe nuk sjell salavat per ju.

Per Ganimet-  hadith te kerkuar: Desha nji pytje, Sa esht e vertet se Profeti Muhamed a.s e ka then,se ai qe esht kunder Aliut ësht kunder meje.... Po zonje, prej nje numri te madh hadithesh e zgjodha kete:  Aliu eshte nga prej meje dhe une jam prej Aliut; kushdo qe mallkon Aliun me mallkon mua dhe kushdo qe me mallkon mua, mallkon Allahun. (Hakimi ne el-Mustedrek ala us-Sahihejn, vell. III, f. 121; Ahmed ibn Hanbeli ne Musned, vell. VI, f. 323; el-Nisai, Khasais, f. 17 etj) . 

18/02/2012
p/s.,  nese e lagoni edhe nje here te njejtin do ta dergoje ne Komunitetin Bektashi.

Dhe tani lexues te nderuar, ne ate tekst cfar ishte jashte normave te parapara nga forumi Musliman si shkas per largimin e saj nuk mund e kuptoje!  Nuk me habisin disa paranoid ketu qe i perjashtojn cdo njerin i cili nuk pajtohet me mendimin e tyre! Ka individe dhe grupe njerezish,  qe syte, zemrat dhe veshet e tyre jane te mbylluara (kuran), por cudia me e madhe eshte kur dijetaret diletant wehabi (Arabia Saudite, Katarit, Jemenit pushtetit te Bahreinit), me komente te pakuptimta (pa logjike), kerkojne te vendoset nje sistem popullor (demokratik) ne Siri, nderkohe qe vet jan anti demokratike me sistem monarkiste! Protestat ne Arabin Saude (Katar,Jemen,Oman,Emiratet e Bashkuara, Bahrein..,) i konsiderojn veper e NDALUAR (Haram), por kur behet fjale per Sirin ato behen te ligjshme-HALLALL !?!? 
Me sa duket qenka nje ndryshim midis Kuranit te Shenjte NE ARABIN  SAUDITE dhe AI i Sirise!!!? 

selam, 19/02/2012..

----------


## ganimet

Faruk 9 te lumt per thenjet tuaja te bazuara ne menyren me te mir Islame dhe per pergjigjen ndaj pytjes sime.

Edhe ne ket forum si kudo, mendimi ndryshe nga tjetri kuptohet si armiqsor,qe tregon per tolerancen aq te madhe sa s duket me mikroskom.

shendet.

----------


## faruk9

z. Ganimet, flm, per respektin, ketu me e rendesishmja eshte me sa vereje; juve kerkoni te zbuloni vertetat e ISLAMit, pa anim, gje qe besoje se dota gjeni te verteten. Per fillim ju preferoj keto web faqe (ndoshta jeni e informuar) por gjithsesi shfletoni edhe nje here. 

http://shiaithnaasheri.bb-fr.com/ 
http://www.dielli.net/index.php

Se shpejti do te dal nga shtypi libri ”ME ATA QË JANË TË SINQERTË” Autori: Muhammed Tixhani Semavi.

Selam

----------


## faruk9

nje sqarim; kur hapet faqja kerkoni me posht SHQIP. lexim te kendeshem. 

selam,

----------


## faruk9

fjala eshte per :  http://shiaithnaasheri.bb-fr.com/

----------


## Hamza !

Shiitët = ... Bashar Al Asad !

----------


## Lov!

lol,
who the .... hell is Bashar Al Asad? 

lol

----------


## Xhemis

informim i pergjithshem per shiat 

http://www.dd-sunnah.net/trcenter/articles4-90.html

----------


## mesia4ever

> Protestat ne Arabin Saude (Katar,Jemen,Oman,Emiratet e Bashkuara, Bahrein..,) i konsiderojn veper e NDALUAR (Haram), por kur behet fjale per Sirin ato behen te ligjshme-HALLALL !?!? 
> Me sa duket qenka nje ndryshim midis Kuranit te Shenjte NE ARABIN  SAUDITE dhe AI i Sirise!!!? 
> 
> selam, 19/02/2012..


Faruk pershendetje
Eshte e vertete se shiitet jane njerez me humaniste sesa gjakataret vahabiste. Shiqoni ne lajme se si e vrasin njeri tjetrin, sinqerisht largohuni nga ta dhe mos merrni asgje te tyren se nuk do ua shihni hajrin.
Feja islame eshte bere me qellim qe te perfitoje nje pjese e vogel e njerezve, qe nga Muhamedi e pas vdekjes se tij, u formuan klanet dhe grupet e myslimaneve te cilet luftuan per pushtet, shume u vrane, shume u gjymtuan, shume u sakatuan, pak perfituan pushtet e pasuri.

 Shiitet e interpretojne Kuranin ndryshe, Sunitet e interpretojne Kuranin ndryshe.

----------


## faruk9

pershendetje mesia4ever.

Edhe pse i dini, perqarjet ne bote nuk jane rezultat i fese [asnje fe nuk preferon lufte] apo i kiultures se lloj-llojt, ato kan baza politike te diktuara nga materialistet [cionistet]. Drejtoj syt te konfliktet shekullore te katolikeve dhe protestanteve ne Irlanden e Veriutdhe, nuk e durojn njeri tjetrin dhe plot tjera mosmareveshje-konflikte mes grupeve brenda perbrenda botes krishtere. Te njejtit deshirojn t’i fusin ne fe me force, diku edhe me ryshfet [misioneret ne shqiperi-kosove e gjetiu!]. 
Gjersa sipas Islamit njeriu eshte fryt i zgjedhjes se vet, ne Kuran thuhet: ‘ne fe nuk ka dhune’ [2-256].  A ti do te detyrosh njerezit te behen besimtare? [10-99], e plot tjera. 

Sa i perket deklaratave te makuteve ne fjale ato nuk jan asgje tjeter vecse POLITIKE.

mesia4ever perdore trurin-logjiken, 

faruk

----------


## pejani34

Asad asht nje vegel e ndyt, ska kurgja te baj me islam sikur shijat dhe klysht e tyre

----------


## faruk9

Per temen e hapur vendosa ti shkruaj edhe disa reshta;  
Keto rreshta si me posht i dedikoje dashamireve te se vertetes (hakut) e jo atyre mohueseve..., te cilet dalin me kemishe te pergjakur qytete me qytet e fshatra (kohe e Muaviut) per ta gjykuar te pafajshmin! qeshtje POLITIKE. 

Nje udheheqesi fetar sirian (sunni) deklaroi: ...“Opoziten e sirise e perbejn disa grupe dhe ato: Disa jane laike, nacionaliste, disa islamike (pro wehabite), pjesa tjeter jan tregtaret shumica pro perendimor, etj,.... .per me teper: http://www.tevhidhaber.com/news_deta..._id=1331103749

Pushteti Sirian para pak kohesh (dhjetore 2011) kishte premtuar referendum per ndyshime e mirepritur edhe nga vet Turqia dhe tjer. Te dielen e kaluar (26/02/2012) referendumi i premtuar per kushtetuten edhe pse u mbajt nen kushte te jashtezakonta (kur qeverite perendimore dhe disa regjime si turqia dhe arabe –Katari, Arabia saudite,..., kane ndermarre nje vale sulmesh mediatike dhe propagandistike), ajo perfundoi me suksese. Sipas të dhenave zyrtare, mbi 89 % e votuesve siriane votuan pro ndryshimit te kushtetutes me mbi 57 % me te drejte vote kane marre pjese me 9 % kunder dhe 2 % e votave te pavlefshme. http://albanian.irib.ir/

----------


## COBMania

Cështja e Sirisë duhet elaboruar jashtë nga aspekti i medhebizmit. 

Sipas Shijave, Sunnitët hapën probleme në shtet. Andaj Beshari ka të drejtë me e ''rujt'' shtetin e vet. 

Sipas Sunnive, Shijat Nusajri të familjes Assad 30-40 vjet janë duke bërë masakër, ende sot vazhdon masakra duke marrë ndihmë nga vëllezërit medhebor Iranian dhe nga Hezbollahu.  

Mos i përmbushni egot medhebore. Në Siri kanë faj të dy palët, por faji më i madh mbetet tek qeveria e Assadit dhe mbështetësit e tyre.. 

Le të elaborojmë në aspektin demokratik. Familja e Assadit është familje që ushtron autokraci në Siri. Nuk është zgjidhur me vota, nuk reprezenton 80-85% të popullsisë Sunnite të Sirisë.

----------


## COBMania

> Faruk pershendetje
> Eshte e vertete se shiitet jane njerez me humaniste sesa gjakataret vahabiste. Shiqoni ne lajme se si e vrasin njeri tjetrin, sinqerisht largohuni nga ta dhe mos merrni asgje te tyren se nuk do ua shihni hajrin.
> Feja islame eshte bere me qellim qe te perfitoje nje pjese e vogel e njerezve, qe nga Muhamedi e pas vdekjes se tij, u formuan klanet dhe grupet e myslimaneve te cilet luftuan per pushtet, shume u vrane, shume u gjymtuan, shume u sakatuan, pak perfituan pushtet e pasuri.
> 
>  Shiitet e interpretojne Kuranin ndryshe, Sunitet e interpretojne Kuranin ndryshe.


Dallojnë në besim ndaj Kuranit. 

Sipas një pjese të Shijave, Kurani është i mangët, sepse Uthmani (R.A) nuk e ka shkruar disa ajete në lidhje me vlerën e Ehli Bejtit, dhe mbi velajetin e Aliut R.A. Ndërsa sipas Ehli Sunnetit Kurani është komplet dhe nuk ka mangësi. 

Ulematë shiite potencojnë këtë, e pastaj kërkojnë vahdet.

----------


## mesia4ever

> pershendetje mesia4ever.
> 
> Edhe pse i dini, perqarjet ne bote nuk jane rezultat i fese [asnje fe nuk preferon lufte] apo i kiultures se lloj-llojt, ato kan baza politike te diktuara nga materialistet [cionistet]. Drejtoj syt te konfliktet shekullore te katolikeve dhe protestanteve ne Irlanden e Veriutdhe, nuk e durojn njeri tjetrin dhe plot tjera mosmareveshje-konflikte mes grupeve brenda perbrenda botes krishtere. Te njejtit deshirojn t’i fusin ne fe me force, diku edhe me ryshfet [misioneret ne shqiperi-kosove e gjetiu!]. 
> Gjersa sipas Islamit njeriu eshte fryt i zgjedhjes se vet, ne Kuran thuhet: ‘ne fe nuk ka dhune’ [2-256].  A ti do te detyrosh njerezit te behen besimtare? [10-99], e plot tjera. 
> 
> Sa i perket deklaratave te makuteve ne fjale ato nuk jan asgje tjeter vecse POLITIKE.
> 
> mesia4ever perdore trurin-logjiken, 
> 
> faruk


Nese ke lexuar Kuranin do te mesosh per doktrinen e zevendesimit (disa ajete zevendesohen me disa te tjera 'me te mira'), pra keto ajete jo vetem qe justifikojne dhunen por madje thirrin per dhune dhe vrasje te te gjithe atyre qe nuk i shkojne per shtati fese islame. Por per 2013 ishte mjaft, ne vitin tjeter do ta postoj ate ajet qe tregon se Allahu zevendeson keto ajete me 'ajete te tjera me te mira' te cilat thrrasin jo vetem per dhune, por per lufte te pergjithshme kunder qafirave. Besomni vllezer keta jane duke e ndjekur fene islame ashtu sic e ke ne Kuran, jo fene e shpikur nga disa shqiptare 'islamin tradicional shqiptar' por Islamin qe predikohet ne hadithe e Kuran. 
Tung pershendetje, te uroj nje vit te mbare ty dhe forumisteve te tjere, tung tung

----------


## Bel ami

Te pakten ne kete forum askush nuk eshte cenuar,redaktuar apo censuruar dhe mohuar.Thjesht do ju kerkoja mirekuptim dhe respekt per njeri-tjetrin.Asadi nuk ka lidhje me Bektashinjte Shqiptare, kjo sa per dijeni te dikujt qe e permendi me siper.Diskutoni sa te lodheni,por te pakten mos genjeni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ciarli

stili i zerit te Zotit e thote qarte ne Kuran(liber djajsh) kur ironizon djallin qe e zbriti Kuranin i cili e mban veten per engjell te Tij dhe thote se disa njerez prane Profetit e konsideronin ate te cmendur apo poet dhe keta sihin besimtaret e Tij te vertete qe ishin te mbrojtur nga djajte por jo nga luftrat dhe trazirat qe u moren jeten. Pra per te pasur gjykim te drejte duhet te kesh zemer dhe origjine te mire dhe jo si Shijat, pasardhes te vrasesve te evlija Muhamedit qe u cmend nga djajte sepse i kerkoi Zotit qe te provohej ne besim dhe shperblim sigurisht...

----------

